# Condo Inheritance.



## ChrisWilson (May 20, 2018)

I purchased a Condo some time before I married my Thai wife. Later we had a daughter.
Is there any way I can pass the condo on to my wife (either in a will, or before) yet ensure that if my wife dies it only passes to our daughter, who is still a minor, and not to the children of her earlier marriage.

Tricky one this, 
Chris


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ChrisWilson said:


> I purchased a Condo some time before I married my Thai wife. Later we had a daughter.
> Is there any way I can pass the condo on to my wife (either in a will, or before) yet ensure that if my wife dies it only passes to our daughter, who is still a minor, and not to the children of her earlier marriage.
> 
> Tricky one this,
> Chris


That is really a question for proper legal representation and not an internet forum. Why couldn't you just leave it to your daughter?


----------

